# Cruze Towing



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

How strong are these cruze transmissions for towing? The manual states you can tow up to 1,000 lbs but doesnt mean you should.

I just purchased a jet ski + trailer and was wondering if i could occasionally tow it with my cruze.

Has anybody towed frequently with the cruze with or without issues? Thank you.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

You probably get away with a jet ski + trailer but I wouldn't go much heavier than that. Not only the transmission but the small engines only have so much capacity also. Tread lightly!! So to speak.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I plan on finding out! I put a hitch on mine and am building a trailer to haul some camping gear. Looking at 500-600 lbs for trailer and gear.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Dieselard said:


> How strong are these cruze transmissions for towing? The manual states you can tow up to 1,000 lbs but doesnt mean you should.
> 
> I just purchased a jet ski + trailer and was wondering if i could occasionally tow it with my cruze.
> 
> Has anybody towed frequently with the cruze with or without issues? Thank you.


That maximum capacity is assuming the car is totally unloaded. Anything that's in the car, and that includes driver/passengers, needs to be subtracted out from the 1000 lb capacity to determine how much the car can safely tow. The engine and transmission aren't the weak links. It's the brakes that are the limiting factor. The brakes are designed around a certain maximum weight for the car+cargo, no matter if it's towed or inside the car. Driver/passenger weight counts in that number, since weight is weight is weight as far as the brakes are concerned. 

For example, say you weigh 200 lbs (I don't know, I'm using 200 since it's easy to work with). 1000-200 = 800 lbs that can be towed behind the car. If your trailer and load weigh under that, it's good to go. But, if you want to bring your buddy who weighs 200 lbs also, 1000-400 = 600 lbs that can be behind the car. 

I've towed a 300 lb 4x8 utility trailer fairly lightly loaded (about 600-650 lbs including cargo) behind my Cruze on short highway runs. The engine/transmission handled it just fine. It wasn't a rocket, but it wasn't slow enough off the line to earn undying hatred of other drivers either. Most importantly, the car stopped just like it would when heavily loaded with stuff in the car. Gas mileage was about 28 mpg with my Eco MT. I'm going to do some longer highway trips this summer to go camping and whatnot, so I'll have more experience than the 45 minutes or so I've towed with this car in a suburban/rural environment.


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

Well the ski weighs around 500 lbs by its self, add gas and oil to this weight.
The trailer is around 200-250, so around 750-800 lbs towing weight 
I weight around 180 + my 120 lb girlfriend so we are over the weight limit already. I am nervous on going over the weight limit, anybody pull more?

The lake is 40 minutes to an hour away.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

You should be ok with it. Just take it easy. No gun and run and watch it going up hills.


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

Anybody know the hitch number that fits the 1LT cruze with RS package with hitch, ball, receiver and wiring harness?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Dieselard said:


> Anybody know the hitch number that fits the 1LT cruze with RS package with hitch, ball, receiver and wiring harness?


I have a Diesel so the hitch is different, but I recommend Curt Manufacturing. Their website is easy to navigate and their products are very nice. They offer everything you are needing.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

+1 on Curt. I think it has the best fitment of all hitches available for the Cruze, particularly with RS.

The plug and play wiring harness was simple to install and well built too.

As the others have said, go easy on it and perhaps think about shifting in manual mode.


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

I just purchased the curt hitch + vehicle specific wiring harness. Ill see how it goes!


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

I got a 2011 a/t Eco. A Big no-no to tow with.. WHY..Dont know,,
Well I tow a 500-800lb ski +trailer at high speed,up bridges,passing on 1 lane roads(all i have here).
The engine and tranny handle it very well..
THE PROBLEM comes up when braking ..
It blows past the normal stopping distance you are used to.
Just leave lots of room and be on the ball , You will be fine..


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I tow a seadoo with mine all summer and it was fine. Especially if you have the 4 wheel disc which are better brakes. The only time they recommend using the manual on the auto is when you are on a incline because the transmission goes in park and could roll down more than normal. You don't want to end up in the lake. I had my seadoo full of gas and car quite full with a/c on no problems at all. 

All manufactures go on the low side with tow ratings just to be safe. Also the Eco with manuals are not recommended to tow anything.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

cruze2011white said:


> All manufactures go on the low side with tow ratings just to be safe. Also the Eco with manuals are not recommended to tow anything.


Perhaps this is true with cars, but it couldn't be furthest from the truth in the truck world.

The ratings seem to be more weight based and don't factor aerodynamics at all. Generally the towing world recommends towing no more than 75% of a vehicle's (overstated) towing capacity to leave a buffer for the added aerodynamic drag. That said, since people usually tow bikes, motorcycles, and small boats that are mostly tucked behind the Cruze, I don't believe it's as much of a factor here.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I can't officially comment on whether or not that will be okay. At the end of the day, it's your car and your decision. 

That being said, Curt does make excellent hitches and lighting harnesses. The only issue I had was running a power wire from the battery to the lighting harness underneath the car. It hasn't been an issue, and my trailer lights are very bright.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I can't officially comment on whether or not that will be okay. At the end of the day, it's your car and your decision.


*and your decision on whether you'll be a rolling road hazard.


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

I installed the curt hitch + wiring harness and this car tows beautifully.


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

Incase anybody is currious the curt 112823 part number hitch fits the RS package cruze with perfect fitment, can barely see you even have a hitch. 
I also ordered wiring harness 56125 for the lighting and that too was a good fit. 

I ordered it in a package from ebay - hitchanything.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Here is a sneak peek of the trailer I am building to pull with my CTD. It is a metal frame with a fiberglass body and weighs in at 150.6 lbs so far. I am going to finish the fiberglass body soon and post some more pictures. 


-Brad


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The two parts of the ECO and CDT that may give you guys problems are the engine cooling and brakes. Take it easy and be ready for double the stopping distance and you should be ok. Just be aware that towing with the ECO or CDT may void at least some parts of your warranty.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Why would the brakes be a problem on the ctd? It has four wheel disc and stops on a dime.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

money_man said:


> Why would the brakes be a problem on the ctd? It has four wheel disc and stops on a dime.


They shouldn't be from a standpoint of overheating. The ECOs have drum brakes on the rear however, which under normal circumstances will stop these trims on a dime as well. I know this from experience. The engine cooling systems are very similar on all three however. I was just pointing out that these are the two areas that towing puts the most stress on.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh, I gotcha now


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

The main issue with Eco and CTD towing is the airflow to the engine is restricted more than the LS, LT and LTZ. The Eco and CTD have active shutter systems to improve mileage and reduce airflow. If your going to tow a lot during the summer there a couple of plastic pieces in the grill just above the bow tie. You can pop them out to make sure your not going to have over heating issues. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So when I hit hwy speeds will the shutters shut? And where exactly are they located?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

money_man said:


> So when I hit hwy speeds will the shutters shut? And where exactly are they located?


The lower front grill opening, someone with an ECO or diesel could verify but I believe they close at 45mph(72kph).


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Do they do this in the background or is there something that let's you know when they shut? Will they set off a code if it breaks


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

spacedout said:


> The lower front grill opening, someone with an ECO or diesel could verify but I believe they close at 45mph(72kph).


I was under the impression that it wasn't set in stone that once you're at that speed they shut...I thought if the coolant got hot enough they would open up again regardless of speed?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The ECO shutters close around 45 MPH and won't reopen unless the engine needs additional cooling. In the winter mine are closed almost all the time because of this. The shutters are controlled by the ECU and if they don't respond to the ECU it throws a check engine light.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Is there anyway to see them work?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

While driving - none that I know of. I'm sure there's some flag in the ECU that says if they're open or closed but I don't know if it's accessible via the ODBII interface. The reason I know my shutters stay closed most of the winter is because I have physically gotten down and looked.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Hmm. Maybe I'll try it on my hoist.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

money_man said:


> Is there anyway to see them work?


GoPro!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

There is a video on youtube already of a guy with the eco filimg the flaps opening at speeds. I am certain that the flaps open when the car starts to overheat. My understanding is it closes at speed and will open for short periods of time at speed to cool the engine further. This I sort of noticed on a 500 mile journey during the HOT summer.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Here is the link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q_xc7vUlA0


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's pretty cool. Didn't realize the flaps were in by the rad, thought they were out by the grill


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This is from the Holden Cruze handbook, remember all Holden Cruze are 4 wheel disc braked.

Driving and operating 141
Trailer towing
Overloading
Never exceed the loads given for the towing equipment fitted to the vehicle. For your safety and the vehicle's durability, all
mandatory equipment must be fitted. Otherwise you may void the New Vehicle Warranty, to the extent that Holden considers
the overloading or missing equipment to have affected the specifications or quality of the vehicle.
Maximum towing capacities (kg)
Engine Transmission Type Caravan! Trailer
Petrol (1.4L) Manual transmission With brake 1200
Without brake 695
Automatic transmission With brake 1200
Without brake 695
Petrol (1.8L) Manual transmission With brake 1200
Without brake 695
Automatic transmission With brake 1200
Without brake 695

Diesel is 1200 and 750 on the next page. Aussie.


----------



## GregoryD (Aug 11, 2013)

Dieselard said:


> I just purchased the curt hitch + vehicle specific wiring harness. Ill see how it goes!


So how did it go?


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

I am very interested, 2018 CTD HB


----------

